# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

SOLID WEEK OF FISHING FROM HACKBERRY TO THE SHORT RIGS

Even the heat didnâ€™t keep our people off the water. Early morning catching was good in the shallow areas of the ship channel from 9 mile to the jetties. As the water warmed up live shrimp and finger mullet under a cork worked well in the deeper holes. More slot redfish are being caught around the Pilot station and the flat across the channel. Captain Brett went back to the same area around the jetties where he was catching bull redfish and smacked emâ€™ most every day. Early in the week the rock groins were good early until the rollers got a little dicey and dirty. Light morning wind allowed our guys to fish the short rigs with moderate success where they caught a few solid trout and lots of trash fish.

Donâ€™t miss the opportunity to come over and fish during the next two months. These are super catching days. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and let us hook you up.

Click here to take a look at all the catches from last week: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/SEPTEMBER-2019-PHOTOS
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

This past Tuesday, my dad, brother and I made our 3rd trip with your lodge in the last 5 years. We have never even caught a limit of Louisiana size fish. We are now curious as to what it takes on our part to be able to catch fish like all of the posted pictures you have from this week. We did have perfect conditions to fish, with no luck. Catching fish from 7 inches to 11 inches is not really what we were expecting. We spend a hell of a lot of money to put fish in the box and we havenâ€™t achieved this goal yet. From the girls in the office, to Guy, to the cooks, the hospitality and the food was as good as it gets. Thank you all! Kudos! Capt. Darney was fantastic, he worked his butt off trying to accommodate us. Maybe, it was just one of those days, who knows. But to be the â€œfishing capitol of the worldâ€, we tend to expect more. I personally think it would be a great idea to tell customers on their reservation call to let them know the fishing has or has not been good the last few days. Yâ€™all have a beautiful place, great people and all, but to get there and ask how the fishing has been and be told the lake is full of 11 inch fish is really disheartening to start the trip.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

Painter said:


> This past Tuesday, my dad, brother and I made our 3rd trip with your lodge in the last 5 years. We have never even caught a limit of Louisiana size fish. We are now curious as to what it takes on our part to be able to catch fish like all of the posted pictures you have from this week. We did have perfect conditions to fish, with no luck. Catching fish from 7 inches to 11 inches is not really what we were expecting. We spend a hell of a lot of money to put fish in the box and we havenâ€™t achieved this goal yet. From the girls in the office, to Guy, to the cooks, the hospitality and the food was as good as it gets. Thank you all! Kudos! Capt. Darney was fantastic, he worked his butt off trying to accommodate us. Maybe, it was just one of those days, who knows. But to be the â€œfishing capitol of the worldâ€, we tend to expect more. I personally think it would be a great idea to tell customers on their reservation call to let them know the fishing has or has not been good the last few days. Yâ€™all have a beautiful place, great people and all, but to get there and ask how the fishing has been and be told the lake is full of 11 inch fish is really disheartening to start the trip.


I meant to say Wednesday the 4th and we were the only fishermen present and was told by staff we were the 1st customers of the week. And, by no means are we amateur fishermen having a minimum of of 40 years experience fishing the Texas coast


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmmmmm......


----------

